# 08 Foreman Tranny 1st gear wiped out!?



## bclewis (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey, my best friend has a 08 Foreman 500 Manual Shift. He busted his 1st gear in it while he was trying to pull my brute out of nasty hole. So im taking some responsibility and going to help him out since im the mechanically inclined one. But Im experienced with kawi's and popo's, not Hondas. Any advice or tips on replacing the 1st gear in it? Hopefully its just 1st gear broke. Are there any neat aftermarket suggestions for the tranny since it will be apart? Just trying to get some intel on what i have on my plate. Thanks!


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

There are gear reduction kits available,,I know turner has them.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

sloboy said:


> There are gear reduction kits available,,I know turner has them.


^x2... Friend of mine has a foreman with the turner gear reduction. He sits on 29.5 laws, turns them very well....but he now has a broken first gear as well. He pulled out one of his buddie's kittycat. I'm interested in any tricks that you find out for gettin it apart and back together since he asked me if I'd be willin to give him a hand. Guess everybody thinks I run "Filthy's Garage".... YOU break it, I fix it!:laugh2: ....Well thats the way it seems anyways LMAO. I don't really mind though long as I have time to work on my stuff too.


----------



## bclewis (Mar 23, 2010)

Sweet, I'll check out what Turner's has. I am in the same boat as u filty. All my buds that i ride with seem to think that way! lol It keeps me busy. It'll be a while before i actually get started on the tranny, it will be my first project once i return home from afghan. Coming home in Sept!  my buddy has 27'' vampires on his foreman so would the reduction be a wise mod or just go with factory? it only tops out at like 53mph


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

My buddy with the 29.5s wont even hit 50 lol... (I'm thinkin like 40-45)
So I guess it depends on whether yall ride fast trails or slow deep mud


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

the tranys are not that complex just take your time and watch how it comes apart


----------



## bclewis (Mar 23, 2010)

We do more slow mud riding than fast trails. Reduction seems like the best route. Sounds good, well seems like should be an easy job, just a bit time consuming. Thanks for the input.


----------

